# Gulf Stream



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

A friend told me good things about taking the Gulf Stream trip aboard The Hurricane. I'm hoping some of you could weigh in. Any ideas?


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

If you are refering to the Hurricane Fleet, that is in Calabash North Carolina. Have not gone out w' them on Gulf Stream, only the 4 1/2 sea bass trip, however Capt Dicks in Murrells Inlet has a great gulf stream trip. Going to try to go this weekend. I called them monday , the tripp is Sunday 18 August 2012, this sunday boat leaves dock at 7:00am and is to return at 6:00 pm . Cost is $99.00. Hopefully my boss does'nt have plans for me to work or I'll be on that trip.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got mixed feelings about The Hurricane Fleet. I've had some good, some so-so, and one absolutely horrible trip with them. A couple of years ago I went out and it was one MAJOR screw up after another on the boat. tangled lines, crew that couldn't manage to untangle or cut and re-tie, the worst was when they didn't pay attention trying to pick up the anchor and ran over the rode, wrapping it in the starboard wheel and breaking the driveshaft.
Cap'n pulled the plug on the trip to start limping in, we lost 4 hours of fishing to get back to the landing. No discount, no refund, no apology, no nothing.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> I've got mixed feelings about The Hurricane Fleet. I've had some good, some so-so, and one absolutely horrible trip with them. A couple of years ago I went out and it was one MAJOR screw up after another on the boat. tangled lines, crew that couldn't manage to untangle or cut and re-tie, the worst was when they didn't pay attention trying to pick up the anchor and ran over the rode, wrapping it in the starboard wheel and breaking the driveshaft.
> Cap'n pulled the plug on the trip to start limping in, we lost 4 hours of fishing to get back to the landing. No discount, no refund, no apology, no nothing.


Thanks for the info TooBusy. You lost 4 hours of a trip? That's painful sir! I've been on headboats were they give free rainchecksfor that type of mishap. Anyone else?


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a Headboat out of murrels inlet that gets good reviews. Don't remember the name though


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

We have made reservations for a blue water trip with the Voyager fleet in sept. we went out with them back in June and had a great time. Freindly crew and very professional. I would def. reccomend them.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

fishfinder05 said:


> There is a Headboat out of murrels inlet that gets good reviews. Don't remember the name though


Captain Dicks..I went out with them once..caught some small sea bass on one of the wrecks, but no keepers...No one hooked up anything big enough to keep, seemed like a waste of a trip.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Dicks all day trips to the Stream are good. Take a fighting rod and cigar minnows and driftfish off the back of the boat while bottom fishing. Feed out the bait with the current until something takes it, we've caught kings, yellowfin tuna, amberjack and kinds of other stuff.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

MBsandflea said:


> Dicks all day trips to the Stream are good. Take a fighting rod and cigar minnows and driftfish off the back of the boat while bottom fishing. Feed out the bait with the current until something takes it, we've caught kings, yellowfin tuna, amberjack and kinds of other stuff.


Good advice right there. I've done the same on Capt Dicks. They let me bring 2 rods on board, my fighting rod and my bottom rig. Got kings and mahi on the light line and some grouper, snapper, porgy, and trigger on the bottom rig last time I went out


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

be sure to take plenty of water, sunscreen, .... all day is a long time on the water


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

We don't even take bottom rods, we just use the ones they provide.


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

Ive been out on the Hurricane fleet (12 hr gulfstream trip) 5 or 6 times and have always done well. I would definitely get there at least an hour and a half early if you want a spot on the back of the boat to flat line. Those spots are always in high demand.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I went out on Dicks out of Calabash. It was the 1/2 day trip 8:00 - 12:30. As someone said earlier, we caught throwback sea bass. I didn't see a single keeper bass. I did manage a couple perch. The saving grace was the Lemon Shark I landed. There 5 or 6 landed yesterday. At 9.55 lbs, my Shark was the biggest. I won the boat pool so it was like getting a free trip. It turns out we're leaving for Maryland Sunday instead of Saturday, so Tomorrow morning I'm taking the 7:00 -6:00 Gulf Stream trip. I'm hoping for some keeper Bass, Grouper and Triggerfish.

Today, I need to pick up supplies for the trip. What should I bring? They provide Rods right? Just bring a cooler or no? Any suggestions would be appreciated. It would be a downer not to at least try to catch some different species before heading back home lol


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> Dicks all day trips to the Stream are good. Take a fighting rod and cigar minnows and driftfish off the back of the boat while bottom fishing. Feed out the bait with the current until something takes it, we've caught kings, yellowfin tuna, amberjack and kinds of other stuff.


Did they give you two rods?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

dutchbros said:


> Ive been out on the Hurricane fleet (12 hr gulfstream trip) 5 or 6 times and have always done well. I would definitely get there at least an hour and a half early if you want a spot on the back of the boat to flat line. Those spots are always in high demand.


Thanks for the info Dutch bros. I'll try to be there well before 6am.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Gotcha! Thanks TooBusy!


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Capt Dicks is in Murrells Inlet. This time of year most of the half day trips are just fun family trips with very little chance of bringing home many keepers. If your looking to have a nice boat ride and catch some grunts ,small seabass and pinfish you will have a good time. If you want a stringer of fish go with the 12 hour trip. I would suggest if you have not done this style trip before don't worry about fishing the stern. Its a game that needs to be learned,have proper tackle, and some experience . The fishing will be mostly if not all anchoring on live bottom and fishing 2 hook top /bottom rigs in 80 to 180ft of water with cut bait. The catch will be pinkys (silver snapper, vermillion snapper, seabass, trigger fish, almaco jacks ,rudder fish,bluefish with an occasional grouper. The stern guys will mix it up with kings,tuna and dolphin. Most boat wil not allow any hard coolers (even for lunches) at all. Fish are placed on stringers and hung in fish boxes. The system works very well. The trips are normally crowded and boat rides are around 3 hours to the grounds. The fishing has been very good with plenty of action. Size and bag limits will keep fish off the stringers but expect to have a chance to catch many fish and plenty of action. Ask the mates if you have any questions as the will give you pointers. Also if the boat does not supply cigar minnows it may pay to by a box (about 20 bucks) before you leave. Cut them in 3 pieces as they may help get some better size vermillion . Good luck and have fun


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Birch13 said:


> Capt Dicks is in Murrells Inlet. This time of year most of the half day trips are just fun family trips with very little chance of bringing home many keepers. If your looking to have a nice boat ride and catch some grunts ,small seabass and pinfish you will have a good time. If you want a stringer of fish go with the 12 hour trip. I would suggest if you have not done this style trip before don't worry about fishing the stern. Its a game that needs to be learned,have proper tackle, and some experience . The fishing will be mostly if not all anchoring on live bottom and fishing 2 hook top /bottom rigs in 80 to 180ft of water with cut bait. The catch will be pinkys (silver snapper, vermillion snapper, seabass, trigger fish, almaco jacks ,rudder fish,bluefish with an occasional grouper. The stern guys will mix it up with kings,tuna and dolphin. Most boat wil not allow any hard coolers (even for lunches) at all. Fish are placed on stringers and hung in fish boxes. The system works very well. The trips are normally crowded and boat rides are around 3 hours to the grounds. The fishing has been very good with plenty of action. Size and bag limits will keep fish off the stringers but expect to have a chance to catch many fish and plenty of action. Ask the mates if you have any questions as the will give you pointers. Also if the boat does not supply cigar minnows it may pay to by a box (about 20 bucks) before you leave. Cut them in 3 pieces as they may help get some better size vermillion . Good luck and have fun


This helps big time. Thanks Birch.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You only need to bring your own bait if you intend to driftfish, they supply you with squid to use for the bottom fishing.


----------



## littlejo (Jan 30, 2006)

Birch, great trip description. Almost felt those big bites. I will have to go now! Thanks, keep writeing, you are good.


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

A few more things I thought of. Boats will supply rod/reel combos rigs bait and weights. They will also offer electric reels for rent . In some places any thing under 300ft is not considered deep. On these trips people think 80ft is deep. If you like enjoying the fight of the fish stick with the manual reels. The kids may be better off with the electric. They sell food snacks and drinks on the boats . Some prices are good some are a bit high. If you bring your own food or drink just pack it in a soft side cooler. Sun block,sun block,sun block. Hooks on the top and bottom rigs will be circle hooks(required by law) so when you get a bit DON'T swing and set the hook like you would with a j hook,instead let the fish chew then just start reeling. The circle hook do not hook well by jerking but hook very well with steady pressure. Tangles will be an issuse but most boats have good mates to help you out. If you are fishing by yourself the pointy end (bow) can be a good place and offer bit more elbow room. If you have some prior bottom fishing experience you can get a fish a drop with steady action for the most part. Most will be undersized or you will already be limit out on that species but the action an varity is very good. If you have limited party boat bottom fishing experience just go with the plan to enjoy yourself and have fun. After the boats anchor is set the capt will say drop them down. Keep your thumb on the spool so the reel does not back lash and let it hit the bottom. Let the sinker sit on the bottom and very little slack in your line. The bite will feel like a four year old pulling on your pant leg in a candy store.Remember circle hooks so don't jerk just reel. If you are not getting bites check your bait.
The only wrong way to bait the hook is by putting a bait on the will spin and twist up. Don't be afraid to put a fresh piece on if you don't have a bite in a few minutes. If you plan on having fish cleaned they charge by the pound. It can be a bit expensive and also they clean after they hit the dock so you may have to wait an hour to get to your fish. 
If you like bottom fishing and catching different fish you will love it and have a great time. Down side is the crowds are large and tangles but most days the peeps are real nice and friendly . Have a great trip and post a report


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

b-liners are often 3-5 feet up off the bottom. Let teh weight hit. crank the handle a couple of turns and wait for the bite. If you don't get bit, drop back to the bottom and repeat. fishing off the bottom, you won't catch grouper, so if you see grouper coming over the rail, get back on the bottom quick.
keep your eyes on the water, it;s not unusual to have schools of slinger dolphin come up to the boat. If you see them, reel up as fast as you can to the depth they're circling and jig your bait to get their attention. If you hook up get it over the rail quick, cause there is more than one most of the time. If a couple of people hook up, keep at least one on the hook and in the water all the time... take turns slinging them over the rail. We've hauled in a whole school doing this for about 4 minutes.

One last thing, take a container of baby wipes... they are GOLD on the water. You could pay for your trip at a buck a piece if you wanted to.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What kind of bait is needed for light lining? Never done it off a head boat, only for spanish off the pier


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Birch13 said:


> A few more things I thought of. Boats will supply rod/reel combos rigs bait and weights. They will also offer electric reels for rent . In some places any thing under 300ft is not considered deep. On these trips people think 80ft is deep. If you like enjoying the fight of the fish stick with the manual reels. The kids may be better off with the electric. They sell food snacks and drinks on the boats . Some prices are good some are a bit high. If you bring your own food or drink just pack it in a soft side cooler. Sun block,sun block,sun block. Hooks on the top and bottom rigs will be circle hooks(required by law) so when you get a bit DON'T swing and set the hook like you would with a j hook,instead let the fish chew then just start reeling. The circle hook do not hook well by jerking but hook very well with steady pressure. Tangles will be an issuse but most boats have good mates to help you out. If you are fishing by yourself the pointy end (bow) can be a good place and offer bit more elbow room. If you have some prior bottom fishing experience you can get a fish a drop with steady action for the most part. Most will be undersized or you will already be limit out on that species but the action an varity is very good. If you have limited party boat bottom fishing experience just go with the plan to enjoy yourself and have fun. After the boats anchor is set the capt will say drop them down. Keep your thumb on the spool so the reel does not back lash and let it hit the bottom. Let the sinker sit on the bottom and very little slack in your line. The bite will feel like a four year old pulling on your pant leg in a candy store.Remember circle hooks so don't jerk just reel. If you are not getting bites check your bait.
> The only wrong way to bait the hook is by putting a bait on the will spin and twist up. Don't be afraid to put a fresh piece on if you don't have a bite in a few minutes. If you plan on having fish cleaned they charge by the pound. It can be a bit expensive and also they clean after they hit the dock so you may have to wait an hour to get to your fish.
> If you like bottom fishing and catching different fish you will love it and have a great time. Down side is the crowds are large and tangles but most days the peeps are real nice and friendly . Have a great trip and post a report


I've retread this post 3 times and I'll probably read it 3 more. Thanks for the detailed info. I picked up the cigar minnows. I'm all set. I'll be posting my report, you can count on it. I've done all my boat fishing on the Chesapeake bay in 50 or so feet of water. This will be a new experience. I'm pumped up for the opportunity my friend. Thanks again!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> b-liners are often 3-5 feet up off the bottom. Let teh weight hit. crank the handle a couple of turns and wait for the bite. If you don't get bit, drop back to the bottom and repeat. fishing off the bottom, you won't catch grouper, so if you see grouper coming over the rail, get back on the bottom quick.
> keep your eyes on the water, it;s not unusual to have schools of slinger dolphin come up to the boat. If you see them, reel up as fast as you can to the depth they're circling and jig your bait to get their attention. If you hook up get it over the rail quick, cause there is more than one most of the time. If a couple of people hook up, keep at least one on the hook and in the water all the time... take turns slinging them over the rail. We've hauled in a whole school doing this for about 4 minutes.
> 
> One last thing, take a container of baby wipes... they are GOLD on the water. You could pay for your trip at a buck a piece if you wanted to.


Udaman TooBusy. I'll kerp my eyes open and try your technique. Look for my report bro. Thank you!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I screwed up and went to the Calabash location, this is where I took the day trip. I didn't know the BIG BOAT left out of MURRELS INLET. It was pathetic turn of events. I darted over to Murrels, 50 minutes, all to get there just in time for the boat to be pulling off. It was like being trapped in a bad movie. This sucks mainly because I spent so much of my vacation making sure the wife and the kids had a blast, I left my real fun for our last day here. Okay, enough with the pity party. I'll just have to comeback and this time I'll know where to go.

To the folks who contributed to this thread, your information was fabulous and I'm sure it will benefit ANYONE who wants to do some deep sea fishing for the first time. See yah, I have to find a bridge to jump off lol


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

catch of an 11hour gulf stream trip.


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

These are from an 11hour gulfstream trip. Plenty of action with some nice keepers. Toss back many keeper size verrmillion,a dozen short pinkies,and gave away a few more rudderfish. Not many grouper on this trip but still great action.


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Another trip with some nice seabass showing.


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW ............ So what does Highway 17 look like in the morning.....both directions. Sorry could not help it. Next time your in town shoot a pm and I am sure you will have a bit more fun. Have a safe trip home


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Birch13 said:


> WOW ............ So what does Highway 17 look like in the morning.....both directions. Sorry could not help it. Next time your in town shoot a pm and I am sure you will have a bit more fun. Have a safe trip home


Cornball


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Birch13 said:


> WOW ............ So what does Highway 17 look like in the morning.....both directions. Sorry could not help it. Next time your in town shoot a pm and I am sure you will have a bit more fun. Have a safe trip home


Bitch13=Cornball


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

Birch13 said:


> WOW ............ So what does Highway 17 look like in the morning.....both directions. Sorry could not help it. Next time your in town shoot a pm and I am sure you will have a bit more fun. Have a safe trip home


Funny!


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that is a bit rude. Next time I will just not post and give info to hacks and just sit back and laugh . Peeps like yourself are what makes people not post on this site. It is pretty funny that anyone could be so clueless and drive forty extra miles and not even fish. Yep that is funny. The fact that your are rude and attempt a personal attack is just sad very sad. Have a nice life and enjoy the driving as I am sure there will be much more involved your future.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Look at mr high and mighty....Being a smartass about me getting lost in a state I don't live in wasnt cool. You pissed me off so I cracked back at you. We're both grown ass men an I would've said as much to you in person. Ask anyone from the MD/DE board. Ive posted here 3 years and will continue to sir. Stop by MD and I'll buy you a beer. It's not that serious.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I've never had a quarrel with either of you two folks, and as far as I'm concerned I still don't. I am not going to lock this thread, because someone might add some info to it that will be useful to someone in the future, but no more personal attacks BS. Just take it to PM.

Tw, man that is a bummer being in the wrong place. Being out of town and it being your last day and all and being geared up to save the best until last makes it a bad turn of events for sure. That would tick me off, too.

I honestly thought since the "r" key is beside the "t" key, you had made a typo in his name or something. I understand you were frustrated because of what he said, I get it, but you could have left it at cornball. 

I was really confused about this thread turning personal, because Birch13 had posted up some helpful information earlier and you had thanked him and all.

Birch, those are some impressive pics, and the folks who read the SC board appreciate your input. He should not have done what he did with the user name, but he was frustrated about the turn of events, and your post did not help that situation.

Again, I'm just going to leave this one open, unless it takes a turn for the worse.

BHT


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Birch, you got shafted. And after doing everything but tie on his hook. And I don't recollect where he asked directions. If I was going on that trip, I would have thanked you for your time and effort. Oh well, when your butt heals up, just back it into a corner. You learned a goodin there. I reckon it's better to be pee'd off than on.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

God, that was seriously uncool! For reaching the pinnacle of douchiness, it appears that somebody needs to get visited by the Karma Genie!

Secret Conspiracy #41A in effect... Next time twcrawford asks for advice, intentional misdirection will be dispensed. All P&S crew on alert...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

wdbrand said:


> Birch, you got shafted.Oh well, when your butt heals up, just back it into a corner.


Squat dont bend! (sorry, couldnt resist)


solid7 said:


> Secret Conspiracy #41A in effect... Next time twcrawford asks for advice, intentional misdirection will be dispensed. All P&S crew on alert...


Ok boss man


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering how these trips will be in late September early October. I have fished out in the reefs a bunch growing up on friends boats and over the years but don't have a boat myself. My brother is coming down and we were talking about doing some drop fishing and didn't know how crowded these head boats would be around that time of year. Is it going to be worth the effort or should we just stay inshore? We fish in the inlets and the surf a lot and the piers occasionally. Just looking for something different and not too expensive.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I went out on the Sea Rake out of Capt Dicks on a all day trip to the stream and we didnt bring anything but food, everything was supplied. Best trip ever taken. We trolled till the King Mac and dolphin stopped biting then we dropped straight down till we almost finished the cooler off then we trolled some more. Dang your makin me want to go back out there.


----------

